# Replacement rods for sillosock flyers



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

Does anyone know where to get the rods for the wings of sillosck flyers.


----------



## mudhunter (Dec 10, 2007)

Jim Jones---Prariewind decoys 307-265-2323


----------



## popo (Jul 20, 2003)

http://www.intothewind.com/shop/Repair_ ... _for_kites


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

popo said:


> http://www.intothewind.com/shop/Repair_and_Kitemaking/Fiberglass_Rods_for_kites


Those are the right size for sillosock flyers?


----------



## popo (Jul 20, 2003)

1/8 inch or 3/32 both work. I am using the 3/32 ones.


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

I got some 3/32 rods from the above site last year and I don't like them. They are a touch larger than the SS rods and give less wing movement. I ran some side by side last spring and the larger rods made them look really stiff unless there was good wind. I will be buying the rods from Jim from now on. My .02.


----------



## mudhunter (Dec 10, 2007)

Jim does a good job of rushing them out. Appreciate all the great people we work with. Makes snow hunting a great sport. Haven't dealt with anyone in this sport that hasn't been courteous, either buying or selling snow goose dekes and parts. I am sure the guys on the other sites are great to work with also. Nice to have extra rods in the trailer also.


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

I was thinking that if the 3/32 rod was too stiff/big, why not go with the 5/64 or 1/8 rods. I find it hard to believe that the rods from silosocks vary that much in composition or size from what you can order here. I would mic the rods, and check the price between silosocks and this site going with the less expensive of the two. Economics, economics, economics leaves more money to spend on gas, shells, or decoys even though it might be just pennies -- it all will add up. The question I have is what everyone is using for a flyer pole -- fiberglass, metal, and what lengths? :beer:

Ima870man
Jeff

Think it out, write it out, it may make the difference between being right or wrong!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Ima870man said:


> I would mic the rods, and check the price between silosocks and this site going with the less expensive of the two. Economics, economics, economics leaves more money to spend on gas, shells, or decoys even though it might be just pennies -- it all will add up.


Also check shipping if it's all about economics - sillosocks never gauges you on shipping....a lot of ecommerce does.


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Yep, shipping is an ugly term when it comes to buying anything on-line or through a catalogue. But, one has to either live with it, or live without it -- the choice is in your hands. Taxes is another whole ball game when it comes to the above mentioned purchasing of items -- should one be paying it, or not. One probably is paying for it through higher costs, but the state is not getting it. Dang I feel cabin fever setting in!

Ima870man
Jeff

Do not tell me about what you can do, show me!


----------

